# BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)



## TheReal (23. Juli 2011)

*BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Hallo Leute,  
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem BenQ XL2410T. Und zwar sind die Farben,  wenn ich das mitgelieferte DVI-D Kabel verwende, deutlich schlechter als  wenn ich den HDMI-Anschluss verwende. Das soll nicht heißen, dass sie  nicht schön aussehen, im Gegenteil sie sind richtig schön. Allerdings  scheint das Kabel nicht die komplette Farbanzahl zu übertragen, sodass  die Farben gerastert werden, als hätte man nur eine 16-bit Farbtiefe  aktiv. So extrem ist es nicht, immerhin ist es mir anfangs garnicht  aufgefallen. Sobald es aber weiße, bis gelbe Farben sind wird extrem  gerastert, es sieht echt schlimm aus.
Ich werde das ganze heute Mittag mal noch mit einem normalen DVI-Kabel  testen. Ein weiteres DVI-D Kabel habe ich im Moment leider nicht. 

So jetzt die Frage an euch. Kann es sein dass das mitgeliefrte Kabel  einfach Müll ist, ich hab schon bei 2 anderen hier von ähnlichen  Problemen gelesen. Da war auch das Kabel schuld. Oder ist der Monitor  defekt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Hmm,
hab ebenfalls den BenQ XL2410T und nutze auch das mitgelieferte Kabel.
Das Phänomen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bearbeite täglich Fotos,...

Betreibst du den Monitor mit 120Hz und in der nativen Auflösung?


----------



## TheReal (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Yapp mache ich. Aber auch bei anderen Auflösungen, weniger Hz etc. bleibt das Problem. Hab es jetzt auch mal mit nem normalen DVI Kabel versucht, da tritt das gleiche Problem auf. Bei HDMI nicht.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Das ist schon komisch, was hast du für eine GraKa?

Hast du denn Treiber installiert?


----------



## TheReal (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Ich hab 2 GTX 570 von EVGA. Ich werde den Treiber mal neuintasllieren, viellecht hat der einfach einen Bug. Aber ich vermute dass das Problem leider beim Monitor liegt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Hast du mal spasseshalber die anderen DVI-Anschlüsse probiert?

Edit: Ich meine den Treiber vom Monitor, da kann man auch nen Farbschema wählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Stell mal auf 60 Hz runter und überprüfe die Farbeinstellungen. Möglicherweise ist die Verbindung nur Single-Links (wobei ich nicht sagen kann, wieso) und dann lassen sich bei 120 Hz und 1920er Auflösung keine 32 Bit mehr übertragen.


----------



## TheReal (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Hilft leider alles nichts, ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Naja ich werde nach den Ferien den Monitor in die RMA geben, hab keine Lust jetzt mit einem 19'' Teil zu spielen. Trozdem kommt es mir spanisch vor, dass der Fehler durch den DVI-Eingang verursacht wird. Das ganze werde ich wohl nochmal genauer untersuchen, wobei ich eigentlich eh schon alles gemacht habe. Ich lade euch auch mal Bilder davon hoch.

So langsam hab ich es aber satt, ich habe dieses Jahr schon 3 Monitore gekauft. Einmal einen Acer GD245HQ, der hat gebrummt wie verrückt. Dann einen SyncMaster BX2450, der hatte nach nem Monat 5 Pixelfehler. Jetzt der BenQ und da ist irgendwas mit den Farben nicht in Ordnung. Das geht mir echt auf den Zeiger, ist es denn nicht möglich ein vernünftiges Display zu bekommen? Und dann immer die Angst dass man an irgendeine unfähige RMA-Stelle kommt und Wochen ohne guten Monitor darumsitzt. Bei PC Teilen hatte ich noch nie einen Defekt aber meine Monitore sind dauernd kaputt. -.-

NEUE ERKENNTSNIS: Der Fehler tritt nur auf wenn ich im Monitormenü den Bildmodus auf Standart habe. Bei allen anderen Bildmodi ist alles so wie es sein soll. Das OSD ist aber eh vollkommener Müll, da gleiche Einstellungen (Wirklich genau gleich) manchmal anders aussehen. Scheinbar sehr verbuggt. Ich versuche jetzt mal den Monitor in einem anderen Modus zu einzustellen, dass er aussieht wie im Standartmodus. Alle anderen Modi sehen nämlich grässlich aus.
PPS: Doch nicht. Die anderen Modi nutzen scheinbar nur einen leicht anderen Kontrast, der die Rasterung auf eine andere Farbe treibt. Es sind immer nur ein bis zwei Farbbereich betroffen. Ich kann mir nicht vortsellen, dass das normal ist. Und wenn doch, ist der Monitor gaaaanz großer Müll. Aber da so ein Problem nich nie irgendwo angesprochen wurde, denke ich, ich habe einen Defekt. Ich werde das ganze mal wieder mit einem HDMI Kabel testen. Scheinbar dachte ich da nur, der Effekt sei weg, da er sich auf andere Farben gestürtzt hat, welche ich nicht getest habe. 
PPPS: Ich konnte mir Abhilfe schaffen, indem ich den Kontrast im OSD so einstelle, dass man den Effekt so wenig wie möglich sieht und diese Einstellung dann einfah durch den Kontrast im NVidia Treiber ausgleiche. In dem Fall treten die Rasterungen nicht mehr auf. (Dort wo ich sie bisher gesehen habe. Wer weiß, vielleicht sind sie jetzt bei anderen Farben und warten wieder darauf entdeckt zu werden)


Fest steht, das war definitiv mein letztes TN-Panel. 120Hz und 3D hin oder her, ab sofort kommt mir nurnoch IPS oder noch besseres ins Haus. Es geht mir nur auf den Keks, mein halbes Geld als Schüler für Monitore verbraten zu müssen.


----------



## TheReal (2. August 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

So, ich habe nun endgültig festgestellt, dass allein der Monitor an den Farbverläufen schuld ist. Geht z.B mal auf GIGA.de und schaut euch die schönen Farbverlaufe um die Seite herum an, also dieses Grün->Grau->Schwarz. Sagt mir doch bitte mal ob ihr da auch deutliche Abstufungen und Kachelungen sehen könnt. Am besten wäre es, wenn auch mal ein Besitzer des BenQ nachschauen würde. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass der BenQ so schlecht in Sachen Farben ist. Da ist doch 100% irgendwas defekt oder es liegt ein Treiberproblem vor, oder?


----------



## TheReal (4. August 2011)

*AW: DVI-D Kabel rastert Farben*

Sorry für die Doppelposts aber einmal noch ein Push mit einem Bild, auf dem man genau sieht was ich meine. Teilweise sehen in Spielen deshalb sogar die Texturen etwas pixelig aus -.-

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...n-und-streifenbildung-bei-bildern-1gku-mc.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Das sind wirklich extrem grobe Stufen, selbst 16 Bit sollte feiner sein. Hast du mal in Testbildern mit Primärfarben durchprobiert, wie sich die Stufen verteilen?


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*



> Fest steht, das war definitiv mein letztes TN-Panel. 120Hz und 3D hin oder her, ab sofort kommt mir nurnoch IPS oder noch besseres ins Haus. Es geht mir nur auf den Keks, mein halbes Geld als Schüler für Monitore verbraten zu müssen.


Sowas kann dir mit jedem anderen Monitor auch passieren. Da ist es völlig egal, welches Panel verbaut ist. Defekte kommen halt mal vor. 


Zum Bild:

Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das der Monitor ist. Du sagst, das dieses Problem mit HDMI nicht auftritt. Warum lässt du dann nicht HDMI angeschlossen? Es könnte auch sein, das das Kabel bzw. der Stecker einen defekt hat.


----------



## TheReal (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Mit HDMi tritt das Problem auch auf. Bloß war der Kontrast üner HDMI deutlich heller, weshalb sich die Farbabstufungen an manchen Stellen gelegt haben. Deshalb habe ich gedacht sie sind weg. Als ich genauer geschaut habe, waren sie aber wieder zu sehen, nur bei anderen Farben. Und das ganze kommt wie gesagt nicht nur in Videos vor. Das Beispiel war jetzt etwas extrem aber ungefähr so sieht es in Videos aus. In Spielen wiederrum äußert sich es dadurch, dass vorallem Wolken, Rauch und Nebel gerastert und hässlich aussehen. Aber auch manche Texturen leider darunter. Naja ich werde am Monatg mal BenQ anrufen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Hast du mal diverse andere Treiber getestet?


----------



## TheReal (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Ich hab bisher nur den Grafiktreiber neuinstalliert, weil ich nicht meine ganzen AA Einstellungen verlieren wollte. Aber werde ich machen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Das Problem kommt mir nämlich bekannt vor. Ich hatte das zwar persönlich noch nicht, aber bei einem Freund hat ein anderer Treiber Abhilfe geschaffen. Hast du auch mal versucht die SLI-Funktion zu deaktivieren?


----------



## TheReal (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutlich Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

An SLI liegt es nicht. Habe es schonmal deaktiviert, macht aber keinen Unterschied. Ich werf den NVidia Treiber mal komplett runter und installiere ihn komplett neu, aber ich denke nicht dass das Besserung bringt. Gibt es für solche Farbstufen eigentlich gewisse Toleranzwerte etc. ? Jedenfalls stellt jeder billig TFT Farben besser da, selbst mein 6 Jahre alter Aldi TFT. Fotos ansehen kann ich im Moment vergessen.

Gerade den kompletten Treiber neuinstalliert. Das Problem liegt immer noch vor und auch ohne Treiber war es erkennbar.


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Welchen Bildmodus verwendest du und welche Firmware hat dein Monitor?

Edit: Um festzustellen welche Firmware du verwendest, halte Menü und Power, im abgeschaltetem Zustand solange gedrückt, bis der Monitor ein Bild anzeigt.
Dann drücke nochmal auf Menü und der Bildschirm zeigt den Servicescreen an.

Hast du auch die Monitortreiber installiert?

hier bekommst du auch noch andere Farbprofile, die von etlichen Usern zusammengetragen wurden:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#b


----------



## TheReal (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Also ich benutze den Standartbildmodus. Aber auch die anderen ändern nichts, sehen dafür aber grässlich aus. 

Ansonsten kann ich jetzt nicht viel machen, da ich bis Monatg weg bin. Erstaunlich ist aber, dass ich jetzt gerade in diesem Moment an einem komplett anderen PC inklusive. einem anderen Monitor sitze und den selben Effekt feststellen kann. Der Monitor ist übrigens ein HPw1907v. Habe hier mal testweiße CSS und Fallout New Vegas installiert... (Steam sei dank) Hier zeigt sich das gleiche Fehlerbild. Das Bild ist erstens in dunkeln Stellen viel zu dunkel, sprich an Stellen wo man eigentlich noch etwas erkennen sollte sieht man fast nur schwarz. Und der Rauch in den Spielen sieht auch unschön aus. Zusätzlich noch die Farbabstufungen, wenn man sehr nah an die Texturen geht. Besonders gut sieht man es, wenn man was transparentes drüber legt (z.B Steam Overlay), aber auch Menüs im Spiel. Fotos sind teilweiße auch ungeniesbar.
Hatte ich etwas jahrelang einfach nur Glück und hatte einen Monitor ohne sowas, weshalb ich jetzt denke meiner sei defekt?  Komisch ist nur, dass ich vorher einen 19'' billig-TFT von Aldi hatte.


----------



## Scorpio78 (5. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Eigenartig ist das schon.

Also ich muss schon sehr genau hinsehen um den Effekt zu erkennen, weiss aber, dass mein Samsung ebenfalls bei einigen Internetseiten den Farbverlauf so angezeigt hat.

32bit ist aber aktiviert über den Treiber? Das reduziert den Effekt ein wenig.

Den HPw1907v hab ich hier auch rumstehen, allerdings hat der tatsächlich den von dir beschriebenen Effekt.
IPS for the win? Ich denke nicht. Aber wenn ich im Photoshop arbeite, dann hat der die Alüren nicht!

Wenn man einen der beiden Monitore ohne Treiber und dazu gehörendes Farbschema installiert hast, dann ist das Bild tatsächlich nicht sehr schick. Habs grade ebend getestet unter Windows7.

Aber wenn einer ne Macke mit den Farbverläufen hätte, besonders bei grau in schwarz, dann wäre der schon lange wieder zurück gegangen oder verkauft.

Allerdings haben beide auf der Giga-Seite das gleiche Problem.
Hab auch grade mit nem Kollegen telefoniert, was sein Samsung 2770H zur Giga-Seite sagt.
Ich kann dich beruhigen, bei der Giga-Seite ist das anscheinend normal.
Die Hintergrundgrafik scheint eine Kopression mir hoher Verlustrate zu haben. Er hats auch gleich mit seinem 120Hz Asus und nem alten Acer getestet. Immer das Gleiche! Farbartefakte!

Allerdings ist bei meinem alten 19" Röhrenstrahler von Sony alles in bester Ordnung bei 1600x1200 32bit 85Hz.
Da sieht man den Effekt nicht. Allerding sehen auf der Röhre auch stark komprimierte Videos immer noch wesentlich besser aus, als auf allen Flachmännern die ich je hier hatte.

Edit: Wie sind denn deine Einstellungen im Nvidia-treiber?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Also bei mir ist das Grün auf der giga-Seite Artefaktfrei und beim grau zeigen sich auch nur bei dem ersten dicken schwarzen Fleck auf der rechten Seite ein paar Ringe.

@TheReal:
Kannst du vielleicht mal 2-3 Beispielbilder als Foto und als Screenshot hochladen? Dann könnte man leicht gucken, ob es bei einem selbst genauso angezeigt wird.


----------



## Scorpio78 (6. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das Grün auf der giga-Seite Artefaktfrei und beim grau zeigen sich auch nur bei dem ersten dicken schwarzen Fleck auf der rechten Seite ein paar Ringe.
> 
> @TheReal:
> Kannst du vielleicht mal 2-3 Beispielbilder als Foto und als Screenshot hochladen? Dann könnte man leicht gucken, ob es bei einem selbst genauso angezeigt wird.


 
Ja, so ist das bei mir auch.

Fotos würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Joho (7. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

@TheReal, habe auch den gleichen Monitor mit Firmware 5 wie du, gerade vor zwei Wochen gekauft und täglich an den Einstellungen gearbeitet. Ich habe vier Farbprofile durchgetestet mit null Erfolg. 2-3 Stunden vor dem Ding und die Augen schmerzen derart, dass man keine lust mehr hat weiter davor zu sitzen. Hab zwar nun einen brauchbaren Modus gefunden aber unterm Strich doch nur eine unzureichende Lösung. 

Würde mir den Monitor nicht nochmal kaufen, da gibt es doch deutlich besseres auf dem Markt auch mit 120Hz. Der 120Hz effekt macht den kohl auch nicht fett. Die Farben sehen, klar Panel bedingt nicht sehr prall aus. Mit dem Hdmi-Kabel (nur 60Hz möglich) werden die Farben einen tick besser dargestellt, aber wirklich nur maginal besser. Der Monitor kommt mit sehr schnellen Bewegungen auch ganz gut klar, wirklich ein reiner Gamer-Monitor für online BF2, CoD usw. soll ja dafür entwickelt worden zu sein.

Mein Fazit für deutlich weniger Geld hätte man einen besseren bekommen können.

Klar alle Monitoren haben irgendwo ihre Macken aber bei dem Benq-Modell kommen sie doch sehr gehäuft vor. Werde mir wohl noch dieses Jahr einen anderen Monitor kaufen, man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. August 2011)

*AW: BenQ XL2410T gerasterte Farben / Zu deutliche Übergänge (Auch in Spielen sehbar)*

Ja,...
Aber schon eigen, dass es anscheinend eine so grosse Streung bei dem Monitor gibt.


----------

